# [SOLVED] Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Helpful people! It's "the-girl-who-kills-computers" again....hoping someone can help...

Computer: Dell Studio Desktop 540MT
Purchased: (New) April 2009

So everything's been working just dandy up until a few days ago when I placed the computer in sleep mode while watching TV - but on return it didn't want to wake up. Just totally dead.

To make a tediously long story, through a process of elimination, I discovered that the graphics card isn't working (GeForce 9800GT). With that removed, the onboard graphics work just fine and are sufficient for my current needs.

However....I need to get into the BIOS to reset the CMOS. Through the "process of elimination" I took out the CMOS battery. And though my computer mostly works fine with the onboard graphics, I'm getting all sorts of timing etc. errors which I know are related to the CMOS reset that I need to do (Well, not being a techie, that's what I'm thinking anyhow from what I've read).

_HOWEVER_ I cannot enter the BIOS. On starting up, the keyboard isn't recognised and I get a "keyboard failure" message. So cannot press F2 to enter the bios. But as soon as Windows boots up, keyboard works fine.
Help?

Note: my computer only accepts USB entries - not PS2


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Were you using the OEM PSU with the 9800GT? If so, and it is not a quality unit with sufficient power, that could have contributed to the GPU failure and could also be related to your other issues. 
Clearing the CMOS really shouldn't cause any problems. Could you be more descriptive of the problems you are experiencing?


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*



Tyree said:


> Were you using the OEM PSU with the 9800GT? If so, and it is not a quality unit with sufficient power, that could have contributed to the GPU failure and could also be related to your other issues.
> Clearing the CMOS really shouldn't cause any problems. Could you be more descriptive of the problems you are experiencing?


Thank you for your quick response.
Firstly, may I just say that I'm no techie - what I know, I've learnt myself and through the power of google 

As for the first question - yes. May I ask though what yo mean with "quality unit"? Is the Nvidia GeForce 9800GT not? 

OK, that aside, I'll start from the beginning:

- Switched computer on. No problems booting up. Worked on it for probably 30 minutes (just reading emails and browsing). Then went to watch TV for a couple of hours and put computer was into sleep mode.

- Upon return I tried to wake it up (usually by pressing the enter key or briefly the power button). Neither worked and everything remained very silent.

- So I made sure the compute was completely off by holding the power button down. Then tried switching on again. Nothing on my screen and the power button to the screen remained orange - where this usually turns green when I switch the computer on.
The fans came on but that was all I could hear.

-Switched off. Unplugged everything. Held down power button for 30 seconds. Plugged everything back in. Still nothing.

Then tried all the following:
Different power source (cable) and also socket.
Tested HDD's
Reseated memory
Removed all components and unplugged them back in one by one - testing power-up after each change.
Through that process I found out that it was the graphics card which prevented it from starting up.

So that's now removed and I'm sitting with the remaining problems:

When I switch on, I get this screen before windows boots up (note the "keyboard failure" at the bottom.










When I started firefox, it told me that almost any website I tried to log into where it required my username & password, had invalid certificates. In some cases I can navigate past that. In most, not.

Browsing in general seems fine.

I've updated the BIOS via Dell to the latest version.
But the problem remains that I cannot get into my BIOS.
Once Windows start, I have no problems with key board and mouse.
Malware & anti virus are up to date and scanned with no problem.


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Just to add- the computer thinks it's 01 Jan 2007. And when I switch on, it pops up with a message that says it cannot check for updates. When I force it to check for updates, it gives me an error code 80072F8F. Which (when I look it up) says that the computer's date & time is not the same as the date & time for the online Windows Update service.
So I've changed that via the Windows Clock now. As we speak, I'm trying to do the updates again (which it reckons was last done in July 2010 - which is obviously not true).

OK - something somewhere's reset itself because it's now found a zillion updates to do. Running those now for download & install.


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

OK, I million updates later and I'm mostly back on track. However, the problem remains that my keyboard doesn't work until Windows boots up so I can't get into the BIOS for love nor money.

What are my options??

(my keyboard literally does not work until Windows starts- so no combination of pressing or holding down any key works. I'm still getting that screen as per the photo above)

Thank you in advance ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Your problem is common with USB keyboards. Try striking the F Lock button (to enable the F keys) before striking the F8 key.


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Thanks Tyree. I wish I could say that helped....alas.
Just not sure what my options are...:4-dontkno


----------



## kzshantonu (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

It's a desktop, not laptop


----------



## kzshantonu (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Right?


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Hi kzshantonu. Correct. It's a Desktop(Dell Studio).
Wondering if there's something I can buy to fit onboard so that I can use a PS2 keyboard (or USB with adaptor) - is there such a thing?


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

Borrow a ps2 keyboard and enable Usb Legacy mode in ur bios. Dats why i prefer ps2 over usb. I always have one around. The date and time will mess up certifice authentication with websites...good luck


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*



blesslot said:


> Borrow a ps2 keyboard and enable Usb Legacy mode in ur bios. Dats why i prefer ps2 over usb. I always have one around. The date and time will mess up certifice authentication with websites...good luck


Thanks - however my computer _does not _have a PS2 port? :sigh: :sayno:


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

My bad! I guess reading is just like listening...they are all skills. No ps2 port? I know of a thingy dat goes frm usb to ps2 but not the other way around. Shame...good luck


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot enter BIOS - keyboard failure on startup?*

For the record - and should anyone else ever run into this problem - I've found the solution 
"Oh to the power of google". Not that I didn't already do so before posting a thread, but I must have just not found it before.

So! All USB devices need to be unplugged, apart from keyboard. If you still can't enter the BIOS, then the unplug the internal memory card reader.
Boot up and voilà! You can now enter the BIOS!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting your solution


----------

